
Rock drummers 'are top athletes' - MaysonL
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7518888.stm
======
shaunxcode
for real when I was living in england all I did for exercise was play drums at
practice and a few times a week at shows and I was in the best shape of my
life. Even now when working out/running I find it hard to stay in shape
programming all day.

